# Milking stantion/head gate photos please



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

We are going to be moving in the next month or so and will not be taking our current milking situation with us-a very old, very large squeeze chute. When we started milking here we knew that we would not be here for long so we did not do anything else to set up a forever situation to milk the cows in. The chute works fine, the head gate portion is closed and a bucket hangs at the front. We close the back and the girls munch grain and pellets until we are done, then back out and go about their business.

At the new place we want to have a situation set up that will lend itself to ease of use and comfort for both the girls and for us. I have seen people milk cows using just a head gate, but to be honest our Brown Swiss/Jersey cross is a bit of a crank sometimes and I could see her swinging her backside around and causing trouble so containing her body a bit more is a good idea IMO.

Anyone have any photos or drawings of their set up that they would be willing to post here? It would be greatly appreciated and with luck we can find something that we can incorporate into our current barn at our new homestead. Thanks in advance


----------



## de Molay (Sep 23, 2006)

You can make a head gate from wood, and a squeeze from a field panel, and a couple of post's. Before I had a squeeze, I helped cows calve and milked cows just with a lariat and a tree or fence post and fence. PM me and I will explain. It is a detailed description.


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

Here's my stanchion in the garage corner...there's a space at the bottom against the wall that's big enough to hold some grain for her...one can alfalfa pellets, one can COB...


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

www.freudenthalmfg.com ...Click 2nd item on menu (stalls)...then click on (comfort stalls) and (tiestalls)...some examples to consider.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope this comes through correctly, as I'm not very computer savvy. Here's a link to a thread that came through a few months back. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=173304


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

All of my cows (steers too) wear a neck chain or collar; when I milk the cows (or tend to the steers) I have a short chain with a snap on it fastened to a past or a wall. I just snap them to where ever I want them held. It cost near nothing to put neck chains on the cattle, and pennies more for the short chains and snaps. The set-up is a sort of portable stantion.


----------

